# ???Favorite Diffuser???



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I broke my last diffuser, and want to get a better one, so I was wondering what was everybody's favorite? Also, does it really matter the diffuser size for different tanks? I always see different size diffusers for different size tanks, but was wondering if this really makes any difference? Thanks in advance everybody!!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've used cheapies, glass, but limewood is my favorite.









I never did understand why there was a gallon rating on them... it really depends on how you disperse it throughout the tank (ie powerhead, canister filter, etc)


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

If you have the money, any of the ADA Pollen Glass series are great. Nice small, uniform bubbles. If you want cheap and don't care about looks, the wood air stone above. Cheap and want something that looks decent, EBay.

The gallon rating has to do with the size (surface area) of the ceramic disc.

Brian


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

second ADA
Jeff @ ADG can help you size the diffuser for you tank setup


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

evercl92 said:


> I've used cheapies, glass, but limewood is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off NEVER use that wood diffuser. The wood will rot and cause problems...



elaphe said:


> If you have the money, any of the ADA Pollen Glass series are great. Nice small, uniform bubbles. If you want cheap and don't care about looks, the wood air stone above. Cheap and want something that looks decent, EBay.
> 
> The gallon rating has to do with the size (surface area) of the ceramic disc.
> 
> Brian


I mean if you have 110 dollars to throw on a diffuser I hear great things about that ADA
Glass diffuser, but really I dont think its nescicary.... I personally Use a regular glass
diffuser right under a powerhead which gets healthy growth in my tank....


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Mr. Fish said:


> First off NEVER use that wood diffuser. The wood will rot and cause problems...


I'm going to say no and no to that one. I've used this exact item for 2yrs now, on 2 separate setups. Not once has it 'rotted' or caused any issues.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Missy B said:


> I broke my last diffuser, and want to get a better one, so I was wondering what was everybody's favorite? Also, does it really matter the diffuser size for different tanks? I always see different size diffusers for different size tanks, but was wondering if this really makes any difference? Thanks in advance everybody!!


What size tank do you have? If the tank is approx. 75gal or more, I tend to use a reactor. Anything smaller I like to use an intank ceramic diffuser. Both works! Just my opinion.

Cheers.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree with TNguyen

And a reactor may be a little less able to break than a intank diffuser.

Personally I have bought the limewood stone, the cheap eBay glass diffusers, the ehiem diffuser, and ADA's glass diffusers. I perfer ADA's diffusers; it seems to me that it is a little more sturdier when it comes to construction, and quality is a lot better and more consistant than the eBay sellers.

A lot of people also use the powerhead method similar to Mr. Fish has described. I just do not like having the extra equipment in the tank. You can just run the CO2 directly into the intake of the powerhead. Although having the glass diffuser under the powerhead will increase effectiveness, it kind of defeats the perpose of the glass diffuser blending into the tank.

my humble opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

evercl92 said:


> I'm going to say no and no to that one. I've used this exact item for 2yrs now, on 2 separate setups. Not once has it 'rotted' or caused any issues.


Well this is the Aqua world and everyone has differnet expirences...
I just know in my expirence my wood rotted and caused me alot of problems....



kwc1974 said:


> A lot of people also use the powerhead method similar to Mr. Fish has described. I just do not like having the extra equipment in the tank. You can just run the CO2 directly into the intake of the powerhead. Although having the glass diffuser under the powerhead will increase effectiveness, it kind of defeats the perpose of the glass diffuser blending into the tank.
> 
> my humble opinion for what it is worth.


Yes, You can just run the co2 into the powerhead but doesent disolve the co2 aswell...
Actually the Glass diffuser is all you need, I just use the powerhead because it
spreads the co2 around my tank more giving it a chance to disolve before hitting the top,
and also use the powerhead for water/nutrient circulation....


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

To answer the question I swap between 2000 and 5000 on my 75g and I do not see much difference. When I am using the 2000 more of the surface area produces bubbles when I am using the 5000 about half the surface area produces bubbles. Either way I am getting the co2 I need.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

^ huh ?


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a 92 gal. corner tank. I am going to get two diffusers, and I place them on the straight sides of my tank, so that my flow from the powerhead disperses the CO2 well.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually, maybe a change of plans. I might be getting a reactor set-up in my tank for CO2. The LFS suggests that on a tank my size, it might be the better option. What do you guys think??


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

evercl92 said:


> I'm going to say no and no to that one. I've used this exact item for 2yrs now, on 2 separate setups. Not once has it 'rotted' or caused any issues.


I'll second this as i have used these for over a year now and have yet to have one rot.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 125 gal, and I use a homemade reactor out of acrylic. Co2 fed to bottom of tube, powerhead on top to suck Co2 from bottom to top, and a sponge in between to trap Co2. A few plastic marbles below the sponge help to agitate. Very few bubbles make it to the powerhead, and those that do get sprayed right into my W. Milfoil, and they love it.


----------

